# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação de lesma

## AndréGaloro

Olá pessoal,
Encontrei no meu aquário esta lesma, é a segunda que eu encontro. A cor dela é verde. Eu gostaria de saber se é inofensiva. E se preciso eliminar todas que eu encontrar para que não se torne uma praga.
Agradeço a ajuda de todos.
André

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá pessoal,
> Encontrei no meu aquário esta lesma, é a segunda que eu encontro. A cor dela é verde. Eu gostaria de saber se é inofensiva. E se preciso eliminar todas que eu encontrar para que não se torne uma praga.
> Agradeço a ajuda de todos.
> André


 :Olá:  André

Essa lesma è um "Abalone" ( há verdes,pretas e cinzentas),que tenhas muitas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AndréGaloro

Olá Jorge,
Obrigado pela identificação.
Pelo que entendi, é benéfico tê-las no aquário?
Se encontrar mais, não é necessário retirar? Não prejudicam corais nem peixes? Não corro o risco de ter super-população?
Agradeço desde já,
André

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> Obrigado pela identificação.
> Pelo que entendi, é benéfico tê-las no aquário?
> Se encontrar mais, não é necessário retirar? Não prejudicam corais nem peixes? Não corro o risco de ter super-população?
> Agradeço desde já,
> André



 :Olá:  André

Não necessitas tirá-las.
Quanto à super-população,tal nunca acontece,pois aparecem e desaparecem ciclicamente.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AndréGaloro

Obrigado Jorge.

Um abraço,
André

----------

